# any christmas specials this year mike?



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

I know you had some great deals last year. I recall you mentioning that you would be doing it again this year .....


----------



## tjs317 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Let us know if you're having a holiday sale, Mike. thanks*

please let us know one way or the other.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Man we didnt get our 12 days of christmas*

this year. I was ready for some more carbon wheels.:cryin: 
2sets


----------



## papaluker (Dec 18, 2008)

*Buying a new bike soon...*

I'm ready to pull the trigger if there are specials on one of the bikes I have in mind...


----------



## Loch (Sep 25, 2008)

Mike, when can we expect some new Le Champion SL or Le ChampionTitaniums on your site? I have a year end bonus burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

I just noticed they lowered the SS/Track Clockwork and SST by $10......they may have lowered other bikes also.


----------



## NorthshoreLund (Dec 26, 2008)

I was looking for a deal on a road bike but nothing...


----------

